

Secret of happiness: Invest in process not in out-come    - maheshs
http://arbejdsglaede.23video.com/video/549744/srikumar-s-rao-p-arbejdsglde

======
emanuer
I absolutely agree with Mr. Rao. I found a longer 50 min version on Youtube
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u20vVbhpM50>

I am in the process of starting a business and I find it crucial for our
culture to strife for improving the current situation not strife for a
particular state.

What I mean is, when you define success for your product/service as the state
where it has those 3 features and fulfills those 2 metrics. Those 3 features
is the best your application will ever get. Instead one must focus on making
the application better every day. Requirements change, competitors emerge,
users don't care about your features. I encourage everyone I work with to
start their day with only one question in mind; How can I make our service the
best it can be, today?

